

What exactly is an API platform? A competitive edge that's what - NordicAPIs
http://nordicapis.com/what-exactly-is-an-api-platform-competitive-edge/

======
APIDude
Can't wait to hear more about this at your event this October!

------
worthitpurchase
You guys have been killing it all summer! Keep it up.

------
API-evangelist
APIs are definitely the way forward!

